# Lost My Firemouth



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

:-( Drat! I lost my firemouth this morning. I suspect IP. She had white, stringy poo, had stopped eating, was hiding and towards the end had respiratory problems. I'd treated the tank with Parasite Clear but it wasn't enough. R.I.P Mrs Doubtfire.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. She was beautiful. 

RIP Mrs. Doubtfire :-(


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry for the loss,she was very pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your fish! She was pretty.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What a bummer, she was a nice fish. Everyone else in the tank seem healthy?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm a little worried about my JD. He also had white, stringy poo. But he is still eating like a pig and acting normal. The sal and tiger barbs seem fine. I just did a water change and will be doing a 3rd and final dose of the Parasite Clear tonight.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

What a pretty fish...it's so hard to lose pets.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your Firemouth. She was beautiful. You know, one of my platties has that white stringy poo that i have noticed for the last few days. He kind of keeps to himself in the corner at the top. He does come out now and then to play but then goes back up there. I know something is not right. Poor fish. They have to deal with the shipment to the LFS, then they have to come to a new home (here) in a tank that needs to be cycled. The tanks spikes with ammonia, but fortunately, I got them out of there after a few days (with Ammo Lock helping them until it spiked bad) and then put into a nice big tank, but none the least....STRESS. No wonder fish can get sick with things. I am sure his resistence was lowered.

You mentioned that you think your fish had IP. Since my tank is new and still cycling (good readings though), I really do not want to put meds in there. The 14 gallon tank is not yet ready for fish to be put in there. Not sure what else I can do but wait.

Thanks and sorry again for your fish. 

~HOlly


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Holly,
I ended up losing the JD and the sal also. So I am having to start over. It's so upsetting but there's only so much you can do.

You could try medicated food if you can find it. I know that the Jungle Parasite Clear that I used did not affect the bio filter. Hope your platy gets better.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> Thanks Holly,
> I ended up losing the JD and the sal also. So I am having to start over. It's so upsetting but there's only so much you can do.
> 
> You could try medicated food if you can find it. I know that the Jungle Parasite Clear that I used did not affect the bio filter. Hope your platy gets better.


Sorry to hear that. Did you lose them to the same thing.....did they have the same symptoms and in the same tank? 

I hope whatever this Platy has it will not transfer to my other fish. I have not even gotten my main fish yet, and I would hate to think there would be something that will be very contagious to other fish. 

I remember in the past using a medicated food before. The thing is, if the fish does not feel well enough to eat, it won't help at all. I am not sure if this one is eating. It looks like he may be when I put food right above him. He is in the top right corner now not looking real well. I wonder how much fish feel when they are ill. Gee, I hate this part about having fish. 

I have a Clydesdale that is itchy, and I am trying to figure out why and now I am worried about a Platy. With this many pets, it is always one thing or the other. :-?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, they were all in the same tank and had the same symptoms...stringy white poo, listlessness and stopped eating.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> Yeah, they were all in the same tank and had the same symptoms...stringy white poo, listlessness and stopped eating.


Thanks for the response. I sure hope that this Platy does not infect my new tank. I put them in there to help them live from the ammonia spike in my other new tank. The tank they are in now is my 55 gallon that is cycling but has not had an ammonia reading or a spike at all yet and has been cycling for 2 weeks. 

Sorry for another question, but was your tank new and were the fish new?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

It's a fairly new setup. It's been running for about 4 months. The fish I've had for about the same amount of time. I used a bio-wheel off one of my other established tanks that runs the same filter (Penguin 350) and added 3 tiger barbs. There was a very small mini-cycle for a couple days and it's been great since...0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 5 nitrates. The Firemouth was in QT for about 3 weeks before she went into the tank. 

I'm wondering if this was caused by a parrot fish that I had for a short while that someone gave me. My son called me and said his girlfriend's uncle was giving away a fish and asked if I wanted it. They were going to bring it to the LFS because they were moving and were breaking down the tank. I jumped in the car and drove across town to have a look at him and ended up bringing him home. He was already bagged up when I got there. He was too big to put in my little 10 gallon QT so I added him straight into the 55. They had had him for 5 years so I figured he must be healthy. But I think he got really stressed from being in the bag too long. And the bag did feel really cold. I acclimated him really well but he never really perked up and ended up passing away about a week or so later. It might not have been the parrots fault but it just seems that everyone was doing so well before then.


----------

